# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Empire Patrol  [Rodi]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Empire Patrol_: Παλιο  επιβατηγο και φορτηγο που χαθηκε απο φωτια τον Οκτωβρο του 1945 σε μια τραγωδια που στοιχισε την ζωη πολλων Καστελλοριζιων. 

Το πλοιο ειχε παρουσιασθει εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=13  στις 23/12/2009 απο τον φιλο Morosini (aka Nicholas Pappas απο το Sydney) ...




> Nicholas,
> 
> Thank you for your interesting posts regarding Castellorizo. I am one of the descendants of the island now residing in Sydney, Australia and the author of some of the books you refer to above.
> 
> Those interested in the island's history should also visit my website www.castellorizohistory.com.
> 
> The French film you have located is fascinating. I believe it was shot on 13 September 1943 when two French vessels arrived as part of an escort of the _Kountouriotis_.  The island had been liberated three days earlier by the British Special Boat Squadron.
> 
> What is particularly poignant about these images is that the island was heavily bombed by the Luftwaffe only one month later and the island's entire population hurriedly evacuated to Palestine. They were not to return for two years during which time the island was further bombarded and then much of the town was burnt to the ground (in July 1944) in a cruel fire, the cause of which has never been satisfactorily explained. 
> ...


...  και απο τον Leonardos B  (στις 12/3/201 ) και αλλους εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=54 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=55 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=56.

Ηταν αρχικα επιβατηγο/φορτηγο της Puglia ναυπηγημενο με το ονομα *Rodi* (Ροδος)  το 1928 στο Stabilimento Tecnico Triestino.    Αναφερθηκε στις σελιδες μας πρωτα απο τον Nicholas Pappas το Sydney [http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=13  στις 23/12/2009 ] που ηταν ενας απο τους δυο συγγραφεις ενος βιβλιου για την ναυτικη αυτη τραγωδια


Το Miramar δινει τα εξης στοιχεια




> IDNo:     1159780     Year:     1928
> Name:     RODI     Keel:     8.4.27
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     17.12.27
> Flag:     ITA     Date of completion:     25.4.28
> Tons:     3220     Link:     1186
> DWT:     2600     Yard No:     760
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     96.0     Country of build:     ITA
> Beam:     13.7     Builder:     ST Triestino
> ...


Ο γνωστος  καραβολατρης Franco Prevato εχει μια πολυ ωραια ιστοσελιδα για το πλοιο εδω http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/02.php, απο την οποια και η ακολουθη φωτογραφια   

Rodi.jpg

Το αναφερει το πλοιο σαν αδελφο των  *Citt&#224; di Bari* http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/12.php, *Egeo Egitto*  http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/11.php, και  http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/18.php

Αλλη ωραια φωτογραφια εδω  http://www.timetableimages.com/marit...s/adri38i2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το 1942 το πλοιο περασε στο Βρεττανικο Ναυτικο στην Μαλτα στις 10 Ιουνιου 1940 και ονομασθηκε (το 1942) *Empire Patrol*. 

Στις 29 Σεπτεμβριου 1945 εφυγε απο το Πορτ Σαιντ για το Καστελλοριζο μεταφεροντας 496 "προσφυγες" που επεστραφαν στο νησι τους μετα απο τρια χρονια ακουσιας εξοριας ....   Επιασε φωτια 38 μιλλια απο το Πορτ Σαιντ και εγκαταληφθηκε.  Βυθιστηκε την 1η Οκτωβριου 1945.

Για την ιστορια της καταστροφης του Καστελλοριζου http://www.empirepatrol.com/theodyssey.htm, της ξενιτειας των κατοικων http://www.empirepatrol.com/camplife.htm και της ζωης τους στην Γαζα http://www.empirepatrol.com/camplife.htm και αλλου θα αφησω τον Paul Boyatzis και τον Nicholas Pappas να μας τα πουν.

Η επιστροφη με το Empire Patrol  περιλαμβανεται σε πολλα αρθρα, απο οπου και δυο φωτογραφιες απο την φωτια του πλοιου

Emp Patr fire.jpg

Emp Patr fire2.jpg

Και εδω το εξωφυλλο του βιβλιο των  Paul Boyatzis  και  Nicholas Pappas

Empr Patrol.jpg

Παραθετω εδω διαφορα αρθρα απο τις ελληνικες εφημεριδες της εποχης

30 Σεπτεμβριου 1945 απο το _Εμπρος_

19450930 Emp Patrol2.jpg

30 Σεπτεμβριου 1945 απο την _Ελευθερια

_19450930 Emrire Patrol.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Empire Patrol*. 

Παραθετω εδω διαφορα αρθρα απο τις ελληνικες εφημεριδες της εποχης

1η Οκτωβριου 1945 απο την _Ελευθερια_

19451002 Emp Patrol1.jpg

19451002 Emp Patrol2.jpg

1η Οκτωβριου 1945 απο το _Εμπρος

_19451002 Emp Patrol3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Empire Patrol*. 

Παραθετω εδω διαφορα αρθρα απο τις ελληνικες εφημεριδες της εποχης

_25 Νοεμβριου  1945 απο τον Ριζοσπαστη_


19451125 EmpPatrol1.jpg
19451125 EmpPatrol2.jpg
19451125 EmpPatrol3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Empire Patrol_: Παλιο  επιβατηγο και φορτηγο που χαθηκε απο φωτια τον Οκτωβρο του 1945 σε μια τραγωδια που στοιχισε την ζωη πολλων Καστελλοριζιων. 
> 
> ...........
> 
> Ηταν αρχικα επιβατηγο/φορτηγο της Puglia ναυπηγημενο με το ονομα *Rodi* (Ροδος)  το 1928 στο Stabilimento Tecnico Triestino. ............


Εδω ωραια φωτογραφια του *Rodi* λιγο μετα την καθελκυση του το 1928.

Rodi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μνημειον στο Καστελλοριζο οσων χαθηκαν στην φωτια του *Empire Patrol*. 

EP1.jpgEP2.jpgEP3.jpg

http://www.empirepatrol.com/commemorations.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο δεκαπενθημερο περιοδικο/εφημεριδα _ΑΕΡΑ_ που εβγαινε στο Καιρο για μερικα χρονια, βλεπουμε μια περιληψη της τραγικης πυρκαγιας του *Empire Patrol*. Τευχος Νοεμβριου 1945.  
19451100 Empire Patrol AERA.jpg


Το ονομα _ΑΕΡΑ_ ηταν τα αρχικα των λεξεων Αγγλια-Ελλας-Ρωσσια-Αμερικη !
ΑΕΡΑ.jpg

----------

